# Is this purslane?



## motdaugrnds

I found this growing near some spurge and thought it might be purslane. Can anyone identify it as such? I could easily be wrong; if so, please let me know.


----------



## CamM

That's what it looks like to me. By the way that stuff tastes great. It grew wild in a garden I worked for, and I ate the stems and all. Tastes fruity almost.


----------



## Belfrybat

It might be -- do the leaves feel smooth and "fleshy" -- a bit thick? If so, taste a couple of leaves. They should have a sort of sweetish tang to them. Is that as clear as mud or what?!?!?


----------



## tallpines

My purslane always has a stem that is more red than your photo shows.

http://www.google.com/search?q=purs...niv&sa=X&ei=HX4vTo2NKLOssALZ2tRP&ved=0CCYQsAQ


----------



## City Bound

I just checked in a wild foods book, and to me, it looks like wild cucumber (Streptopus).


----------



## topside1

Absolutely not, tallpines link has excellent photos of the plant...


----------



## Ray

Looks like spurge?, Be careful! Purslane has a poisonous look alike (spurge) Purslane leaves are plump and shiny, the leaves of the lookalike are flat and not shiny at all. Spurge gives off a milky sap when the stem is broken, so if you see that, don't eat it! If you have any doubt, just buy the seeds.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Belfrybat, yes the leaves feel smooth and a bit thick. I haven't tasted them yet.

Tallpines, Some of the older looking plants like this do have reddish vines; and they look similar to the 3rd picture at the top of that link. Some also look like the 1st one in the 2nd row of that link. None of these have flowered yet and, since this one was found where goats free-range, I'm thinking maybe they been kept down by our herd eating them. In fact, we have quite a few unknowns here looking like some of those pictures.

CB, I don't even have that listed in my book "Edible Wild Plants" by Peterson.

I suspect the thicker leaf may show up within a more fertile ground; not sure.

Ray, thanks, I am careful and I know it isn't spurge as we have some of that easily recognized; and these leaves are not exactly flat and they are shiny. I realy don't believe it is spurge. First opportunity I get, though, I will check the vine to see if any milky sap comes out.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## offthegrid

I don't think so. If you compare your photo to this one, the flower buds don't look quite right either. 










But it might be that this particular branch of the plant is a bit different....can you take any other pictures for us?


----------



## sherry in Maine

no, it isn't


----------



## City Bound

Mott, the book I have is called Feasting Free On Wild Edibles, by Bradford Angier.


----------



## Nina

I agree that the flowers seem to be wrong for purslane. To me, purslane has a lemony flavor. Also, I've never seen a pointed leaf on purslane. (Great photo, Offthegrid!)


----------



## motdaugrnds

Thanks everyone. I am certainly going to make sure what this is before preparing it as an edible dish. (I have not found any flowering yet; so will take pic of that if I do.)

Yes, these leaves look rather pointed instead of flat like the pic offthegrid presented.

Thanks CB, I'll look for that one in the library next chance I get.


----------



## Nina

Might be Carpet weed.


----------



## offthegrid

Nina said:


> (Great photo, Offthegrid!)


Wish I could take credit, but it was from the link posted above!  I agree that link has great photos.

I made pickled purslane last week. Haven't tried it yet but considering my garden has more purslane than actual veggies I figured I should give it a try!


----------



## Nina

pickled purslane... sounds kinda extra-sour and ...um, slimy? (Hope not!!!)


----------



## offthegrid

Nina said:


> pickled purslane... sounds kinda extra-sour and ...um, slimy? (Hope not!!!)


Gosh I hope it's not slimy! But I didn't process them in a canner - they are stored in the fridge. I think they will be sour and HOT because I threw in a few hot red cherry peppers. Maybe I'll open some later and give a review.


----------



## City Bound

I made pickled dandelion flowers in the spring, I was not impressed. They just tasted like vinegar and spices, but then again most pickles just taste like vinegar to me.


----------



## NickieL

looks more like cleavers to me! I eat cleavers a lot in the spring.

http://www.forbestnutrition.com/cleavers-wild-edible-plants-in-pennsylvania/


----------



## motdaugrnds

Nickiel, it does look like cleavers. Will watch it closely to see how it develops.


----------



## NickieL

I'm not sure that it is though, cleavers usually turn brown and die out before the real summer heat comes. It's more of a cooler season spring thing.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Then it could very well be a spurge look alike...I guess.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Not sure, but I think this is the same type of plant as in my initial post this thread.

<a href="http://s114.photobucket.com/albums/n261/David24597/Motdaugrnds/Plants/midpasture.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n261/David24597/Motdaugrnds/Plants/th_midpasture.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------

